# I bought a GA15e! On Accident.



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

OK, So, I'm really scared. I bought a GA15 from Noyan Engine importers and wound up with a GA15E. This is very troubling because the "e" has Direct port fuel injection and my "i" did not. Is my ECU going to be able to do the job? Is anyone jealous of my accident? I'm scared/excited. I don't know what to be... Help!


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

It sounds like the same engine. Lemme get this straight: Are the injectors mounted in the intake manifold? If so, just keep your old manifold and take the one off the GA15e. If not, just swap heads. No problem...unless the head on your old engine's dead.

Just remember what John Lennon said: There's no problems; Only solutions.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

did you get an ecu ?? ... if not, your screw  ... with the correct ecu (and wiring) you could use the E manifold... while you might go with the ga16de harness and adapt it ... would probably even work more than the e16i.


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

Here's another idea for myself. Could I use a SAFC to work the injectors and keep my distributor doing it's own normal thing? Ideas ideas ideas... I understand the Fuel injection system/manifold is good for about 20 hp over the GA16i's Throttle body and that, my friends would be very cool! 

Someone mentioned in an earlier post that a GA16de ECU wouldn't work because of it's dual cam. I'm skeptical of this because as far as I know, ECUs aren't smart enough to know valve positions and cam angles. But I don't really know what I'm talking about and would like some expert advice


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

SAFC wont handle controlling extra injector taugh. it handles higher rate injectors but not more.


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

It sounds like a quest is about to be undertaken. Find a GA15e ECU and harness. Anyone know of good places to look? Or other ideas? I'm going to put the "I" manifold on to start with and start looking for ways to pioneer the "E" mani. 

Also, does anyone know whether or not my Eurocam will improve performance in my GA15? What does a JDM cam look like compared to a USDM compared to a Euro-spec... Or, more precisely, what should I look for, since I have all three


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

GetsomeGOJO said:


> ... I understand the Fuel injection system/manifold is good for about 20 hp over the GA16i's Throttle body and that, my friends would be very cool!


 I believe the extra 20HP mostly came from the extra valves and dual cam. But the MPFI set-up of the GA15E will be perfect for turbo.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Mervic said:


> I believe the extra 20HP mostly came from the extra valves and dual cam. But the MPFI set-up of the GA15E will be perfect for turbo.


mpfi is always better if you have the hardware to run it, with or without a turbo.


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

Agreed on the MPFI is better all around, but... The specs I could dig up (and they may be innacurate) are that the GA15e Produced 110 HP at the flywheel. Sadly, no extra valves vs. the GA16i, it's still a 12 valve design. In fact except for the intake manifold having MPFI installed, and mechanical valve lifters, EVERYTHING looks like a GA16i. The loss of displacement worries me a little.

Do y'all think I should swap the mechanical valve lifters for the hydraulics from my ga16i? Should I use the eurocam? I wouldn't want to mess up my new baby...


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Jesus, this is stupid. Stop dreaming on the kid's dime, will ya? He just wants a simple solution.

Gojo, dude: All you have to do is ditch the intake off your new engine and use the one that's in the car now. That's all. As for the rest of these guys, it seems that's all you hear: More dreams, more $$$ and more Pandora's boxes. And stick with the mechanical lifters that came with the engine, guy: More reliable.

Hey, rest of y'all guys...ever hear of a budget? Some of us are on one! Let's work with what this guy *has*, and if you think he can do better, then open up _your _ wallets and back your boogie up to help him out...see if it _really _ works. I rest my case.


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

Moderator: This is a pretty engine specific thread. I would have posted it in an engine forum but the GA15e is beyond categorization. Could you please move it to the engine forum that would gather it the most response -J

Ahhh Toddler,
It's good advice, ye spake. But let us not nickle and dime here... 
I DO want to use the "E" Manifold, just not this week. I do plan on using the "I" manifold for a while. I've removed the "E" Manifold and begun cleaning up the JDM valve lifters (mechanical). I'd really like to use the hydraulics due to ease of maintinance, but do to lack of affirmation on whether or not they should work, I'm going to proceed with the mechanicals, at least for the break in phase. I've bought a dial caliper and am going to measure cam diameters to see of they are all compatible with one another

Everyone else, Let's get creative. I sense I'm something of a pioneer with this project and I'm not afraid to get my hands dirty (GoJo, to take care of that little problem)
Perhaps if I'd chosen a "DE" people would take my performance questing a little more seriously, but I love the "I"s simplicity, not to mention the availability of duplicate parts from my old motor.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

I wonder how much the difference the fuel/emmision system of your GA15E compare to the GA16DE. If most of the emmision system is the same, I bet you could use the GA16DE harness and ECU with some modification. Let us know if the JDM cam and Eurocam has the same measurement.


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

Would pictures help this project? I'm gonna start studying the DE intake manifold tonight, who knows what treasures await


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Okay, first of all: Gojo, I apologize for the better part, because I was reading this as a "I gotta get it done!" post rather than a "get it done/dream about it" post. I tend to be oriented for the 'Get 'er done!' way rather than anything else. For me, the dreaming comes later.

So...no hard feelings? And good call on using the mechanical valve adjusting! You shouldn't have any probs other than probably adjusting every 30K or so...Peace! --RT

Moderator: You got somewhat of a point, but it is a GA-series engine...just the induction is different. The suffixes indicate, as you know, induction: (s) for carburetion, (i) for throttle-body injection and (e) for multi-port injection. The mechanicals are all the same, save for displacement. Danke Schon... --RT


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

GetsomeGOJO said:


> Moderator: This is a pretty engine specific thread. I would have posted it in an engine forum but the GA15e is beyond categorization. Could you please move it to the engine forum that would gather it the most response -J



i dont think this engine should belong anywhere else than where it is... but, ya maybe is should be in the E/CA and Ga16i section ... ill move it there but it is mostly the same crowd :cheers: BTW a ga16de harness and electronic plus an Safc would probably work on this setup for few hundreds bucks.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Crazy-Mart said:


> i dont think this engine should belong anywhere else than where it is... but, ya maybe is should be in the E/CA and Ga16i section ... ill move it there but it is mostly the same crowd :cheers: BTW a ga16de harness and electronic plus an Safc would probably work on this setup for few hundreds bucks.


Gojo, if you do slap on a GA16DE harness, tell me how the wiring goes. I'm currently studying (quite slooooowly) the GA16i electrical harness and seeing if I can adapt an E intake, and just replace the ECU/harness.


----------



## Honda Eater (Aug 18, 2004)

im confused.....


----------

